# Döneraufstand in der CSU



## DanB (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffies,

da list man einmal nichts anhnend den Tagesspiegel am Sonntag und kippt fast vom Sthul vor lachen.

Es geht um den Bericht:

*Döneraufstand in der CSU*​Augsburg verhängt nächtliches Verzehrverbot/ Junge Union: Wir blamieren uns vor ganz Deutschland​

zu lesen ist dies Bericht im Tagespiegel auf Seite 32, vom 12. Juli 2009, wer die Zeitung nicht zu Hand hat für den Habe ich es mal abfotografiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Was haltet ihr davon, kennt ihr Ähnliches oder wohnt jmd. vllt sogar in Augsburg und kann ewas dazu sagen?


DanB


----------



## Aero_one (12. Juli 2009)

Da fällt mir spontan absolut nichts ein was dazu auch nur annähernd sinnvoll wäre ... traurig trifft es aber ziemlich gut . Deutschland ole ole ...


----------



## DefenderX (12. Juli 2009)

Klingt irgendwie nach nem Fake, bitte sag das es einer ist...

Wie krank muss man sein, gerade die Gastronomie ich weiss net was ich sagen soll...


----------



## Bankchar (12. Juli 2009)

Made my Day. Das ist mal ziemlich erbärmlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (12. Juli 2009)

Und diese Parteien bekommen 40% der Wählerstimmen in Deutschland. Gemeinsam mit ihrem Bündnispartner FDP über 50%.

Traurig, traurig.


----------



## FraSokBUF (12. Juli 2009)

Ich finde, *auswandern* wird immer mehr zu 'ner echten Alternative...
Zumindest bei solchen Nachrichten, die leider wohl nicht gefake'd sind.

Gruss,
FSB


----------



## DanB (12. Juli 2009)

Nein, gefakte sind sie nicht, steht echt so im Tagesspiegel, wer's nicht glaub kann ja gerne einmal nachschauen.

Jaja, ich find schon arm, aber am Besten finde ich die Tochter des Politikers.


----------



## Haxxler (13. Juli 2009)

Wie geil ist das denn bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Juli 2009)

ein weiterer schlag ins gesicht der jungen generation
ich weiß zwar das diese parteien trotzdem wieder den wahlsieg unter sich ausmachen, aber die stimmverteilung auf andere parteien und deren höhe wird ein schlag ins gesicht für solche parteien


----------



## TheGui (13. Juli 2009)

tag für tag, steigt die lust ma auf die Straße zu gehen ^_^


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Juli 2009)

im keller sitzen ist ja auf dauer auch nicht gesund^^


----------



## shadow24 (13. Juli 2009)

wenn es nicht so traurig wäre müsste man sich kaputt lachen über soviel Idiotie...da fällt mir nur ein Wort zu ein:Schildbürgerstreich...
was kommt als nächstes?Ausgehverbot in der Zeit zwischen 1 Uhr und 6 Uhr, weil es die Polizei nicht schafft den Dönerkonsum in der Zeit zu unterbinden????


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Juli 2009)

OMG...
Mehr fällt mir dazu echt nicht ein...


----------



## Desdinova (13. Juli 2009)

Immer wenn in der Politik derart großer Unsinn geschieht, sollte man sich diesen Satz vor Augen halten:


> Aufgabe demokratischer Systeme ist es also, sich so zu organisieren, dass dabei die Einzelinteressen ausgeglichen werden und sich die Entscheidungen nach einem mutmaßlichen Gesamtwillen richten.


 _Wikipedia_

Wenn die Partei nun auch noch behauptet nach dem Willen des Volkes gehandelt zu haben, hilft nur noch ein aufgebrachter Mob mit Mistgabeln und Fackeln um diese "Vollidioten" aus dem Amt zu vertreiben...


----------



## Gauloises24 (13. Juli 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Made my Day. Das ist mal ziemlich erbärmlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Alles in allem ist das auch alles, was ich dazu sagen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (13. Juli 2009)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Wenn die Partei nun auch noch behauptet nach dem Willen des Volkes gehandelt zu haben, hilft nur noch ein aufgebrachter Mob mit Mistgabeln und Fackeln um diese "Vollidioten" aus dem Amt zu vertreiben...



Solange das Volk so dumm ist weiterhin die CDU/CSU  zu wählen egal was sie machen müssen die Politiker wohl davon ausgehen, dass es der Wille des Volkes war, wa?

Ihr tut immer so, als ob wir hier in einer Diktatur leben würden und man nur mit Gewalt etwas gegen die herrschende Politik tun könnte?!
Wie wärs denn einfach mal damit in Bayern nich wieder CSU zu wählen? Hm?


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juli 2009)

jetzt schäme ich mich bayer zu sein -.-


wieso ham wir eigendlich solche VOLLPFOSTEN als "Volksvertreter"

wer wählt sowas ????


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn einfach mal damit in Bayern nich wieder CSU zu wählen? Hm?


es gibt in bayern noch andere parteien als die CSU?????


----------



## BladeDragonGX (13. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jetzt schäme ich mich bayer zu sein -.-
> 
> 
> wieso ham wir eigendlich solche VOLLPFOSTEN als "Volksvertreter"
> ...



Das Volk xD


----------



## Potpotom (13. Juli 2009)

Oh man, da fehlen mir echt die Worte. Krass.


----------



## Pente (13. Juli 2009)

Tja als Augsburger weiss ich ja schon lange davon. Das Gesetz gibt's ja nicht erst seit gestern. Naja es ist wie mit allen Gesetzen ... gibt schon zig Klagen und Beschwerden darüber und am Ende wird auch dieses Gesetz dort landen wo es hingehört: im Mülleimer. Ich hoffe nur, dass die Verantwortlichen für diesen Blödsinn direkt ihren Posten mit abgeben müssen. Denn effektiv bringen tut es nichts außer noch mehr Geld verschlingen als vorher:

Vorher:
- Kosten für Stadtreinigung

Jetzt:
- Kosten für Stadtreinigung
- Kosten für Ordnungsamt-Einsätze
- Kosten für Polizei-Einsätze

... irgendwer muss ja Nachts die Einhaltung des Gesetzes kontrollieren. Ach und bei der Dönerbude kommen noch die Kosten für das Security-Personal hinzu welches dafür Sorge zu tragen hat, dass niemand mit dem Döner den Laden verlässt sondern schön brav drinnen ist. Sollte ein Gast jedoch seinen Döner drinnen verzehren und das Papier / die Serviette in der Hosentasche mit nach draußen nehmen um es dort dann auf den Boden zu werfen können sie auch nichts tun. Das Gesetz ist der größte Witz und sauberer ist es seit dem auch kein Stück.

*Edit:* hab nen Link vergessen zu posten. Ist ja nicht so als ob wir uns das gefallen lassen würden: http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/Home/L...ageid,4490.html


----------



## Lillyan (13. Juli 2009)

Unterlaßt bitte die Gewaltandrohungen. Sowas hat in diesem Forum nichts zu suchen, danke.


----------



## claet (13. Juli 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> [..]Naja es ist wie mit allen Gesetzen ... gibt schon zig Klagen und Beschwerden darüber und am Ende wird auch dieses Gesetz dort landen wo es hingehört: im Mülleimer. Ich hoffe nur, dass die Verantwortlichen für diesen Blödsinn direkt ihren Posten mit abgeben müssen[..]



Und genau das ist der Punkt der in meinen Augen in Deutschland schief läuft!

Ihr (mit Absicht jetzt mal provokant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) wählt ja doch wieder die CSU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und anstatt jetzt mit Heugabeln oder sonstwas zu drohen werdet aktiv Leute, stellt euch zu den anderen Parteien an Wahlkampfstände und macht die Leute auf so ne Scheiße aufmerksam!! Öffnet ihnen die Augen. Glaubt mir, ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung wie hoffnungslos das erscheint. Aber wer es nicht versucht und sich nur vor den PC setzt und dann schreibt er würde gerne mal ..., ich weiß ja nicht. Das ist nicht mein Verständnis von Demokratie xD

Ach ich bin ein Moralapostel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squarg (13. Juli 2009)

Ja das haben die verhängt weil in Augsburg gibts so ne Art Feier-Passage namens Maxstraße und weil dort ständig Schlägereien etc. pp sind gibts eben dieses lustige Gesetz. Vielleicht sollen die Leute dann Hungrig werden und nach Hause gehen, keine Ahnung.

Bei uns in Deutschland wundert mich schon lange nichts mehr...


----------



## Pente (13. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Und genau das ist der Punkt der in meinen Augen in Deutschland schief läuft!
> 
> Ihr (mit Absicht jetzt mal provokant
> 
> ...


Wir wählen ja doch wieder die CSU?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ich irgendwas verpasst? Bei den letzten Wahlen hat die CSU enorm viele Stimmen eingebüßt. Die CSU hat bei der letzten Landtagswahl erstmals seit seeeeeeeehr langer Zeit sogar die absolute Mehrheit verloren. Ich weiss nicht wie du darauf kommst wir Bayern würden alle einfach das Hirn ausschalten und am Wahltag alle brav CSU wählen gehn.


----------



## claet (13. Juli 2009)

Absolute Mehrheit von 1970 bis 2008 .. hm .. *grübel* 
Naja, vielleicht kann ich ja Hoffnung setzen, dass es besser wird. 

Aber im Grunde gibst du mir doch in deinem Post Recht. Seit sehr langer Zeit mal die absolute Mehrheit verloren .. und die letzten 30 Jahre hat die CSU immer alles richtig gemacht?

Fakt ist, egal welche Partei an der Macht ist. Ein Machterhalt über so eine lange Zeit tut nicht gut. Da wird jede Regierung irgendwann scheiße. Ich denke, dass es ab und an Wechsel geben muss.

Vielleicht wird es ja jetzt besser! *hoff*


----------



## shadow24 (13. Juli 2009)

ich hoff mit dir claet...aber ich glaub den buffis hier schon das sie nicht die CSU wählen.dafür sind ganz andere verantwortlich...
ich denke das sind die Bauern und alteingesessenen in Bayern die Jahr für Jahr ihr Kreuzchen dort machen wo andere den Kopf schütteln...die haben ein abo drauf und machen jede Wahl zum Familienausflug.und der Buab,oder das Madl die schon 18 sind und noch zu Hause wohnen MÜSSEN gleich mit an der richtigen Stelle das Kreuzchen machen...nix mit dem neumodischen Unsinn.des war scho immer so und damit basta...


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juli 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich hoff mit dir claet...aber ich glaub den buffis hier schon das sie nicht die CSU wählen.dafür sind ganz andere verantwortlich...
> ich denke das sind die Bauern und alteingesessenen in Bayern die Jahr für Jahr ihr Kreuzchen dort machen wo andere den Kopf schütteln...die haben ein abo drauf und machen jede Wahl zum Familienausflug.und der Buab,oder das Madl die schon 18 sind und noch zu Hause wohnen MÜSSEN gleich mit an der richtigen Stelle das Kreuzchen machen...nix mit dem neumodischen Unsinn.des war scho immer so und damit basta...


ok das ist definitv schwachsinn aber ich will dein weltbild nicht zerstören bitte behalte es bei


----------



## shadow24 (13. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok das ist definitv schwachsinn aber ich will dein weltbild nicht zerstören bitte behalte es bei


oh, ich sehe du kommst ja aus Bayern


----------



## Nofel (13. Juli 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Die CSU hat bei der letzten Landtagswahl erstmals seit seeeeeeeehr langer Zeit sogar die absolute Mehrheit verloren. Ich weiss nicht wie du darauf kommst wir Bayern würden alle einfach das Hirn ausschalten und am Wahltag alle brav CSU wählen gehn.




Wie gibt es in Bayer schon über 50% zugezogene? 

Ne aber mal ernsthaft, bei solchen Gesetzen pack ich mir aber an die Stirn. Welcher Schalk saß da dem Politiker im Nacken das er denkt, das man damit die Stadt sauber hält. Meine Idee wäre ja, jemanden der Müll weck wirft 20-(oben offen) Stunden Müll einsammeln, Gehwege fegen etc. aufzubrummen.


----------



## Scrätcher (13. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok das ist definitv schwachsinn aber ich will dein weltbild nicht zerstören bitte behalte es bei



Sein Weltbild? Ich würd mal sagen das Weltbild von allen Deutschen ausserhalb von Bayern!

Oder wie wollt ihr uns erklären warum es Stoiber solange bei euch gab?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Sein Weltbild? Ich würd mal sagen das Weltbild von allen Deutschen ausserhalb von Bayern!
> 
> Oder wie wollt ihr uns erklären warum es Stoiber solange bei euch gab?
> 
> ...


stoiber war zwar ein arschloch aber gut für bayerns wirtschaft da kann man sagen was man will der mann wusste wies geht und das hat mit dem thema hier gar nix zu tun


@shadow ja ich komm aus bayern problem damit?

edit: das hier wird darauf hinauslaufen das alle schreien "boah die bayrischen wähler sind alle dumm und politisch absolut desinteressiert" shadow scheint diese einstellung ja schon zu haben


----------



## Scrätcher (13. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> edit: das hier wird darauf hinauslaufen das alle schreien "boah die bayrischen wähler sind alle dumm und politisch absolut desinteressiert" shadow scheint diese einstellung ja schon zu haben



Nein, darauf läuft es nicht hinaus! Es ist eher so, dass sich der ganze Rest von Deutschland (und Teile der Schweiz) darüber amüsieren was in Augsburg passiert ist und euch jetzt damit aufziehen! *gG*


Man stelle sich vor, man verirrt sich als Ausländer (also z.B. als Pfälzer, Badner oder Hesse) nach Augsburg und geht dort ein wenig feiern. Abends kauft man sich nen Döner und als man wieder weiterziehen will, baut sich ein muskelbepackter Typ vor einem auf der da sagt:

"Du kannst gehen aber der Döner bleibt hier!" XD


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> "Du kannst gehen aber der Döner bleibt hier!" XD


ok jetzt musste ich selber lachen obwohls gar nich lustig is XD


----------



## Davatar (13. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> "Du kannst gehen aber der Döner bleibt hier!" XD


Und ich hätt jetzt gemeint er sagt: _Ey, Du kommst hier net raus!_


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juli 2009)

hie rnochmal was von GBO das dürfte euch gefallen

 <event> ist in weißwurst nun hirn oder nicht
 <Zuthulu> wenn da hirn drin wäre, dann würden hier nicht so viele die csu wählen

edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (13. Juli 2009)

*in die tischkannte beiss*
als naechstes kommt Maulkorb fuer Goldfische...


----------



## Scrätcher (13. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hie rnochmal was von GBO das dürfte euch gefallen
> 
> <event> ist in weißwurst nun hirn oder nicht
> <Zuthulu> wenn da hirn drin wäre, dann würden hier nicht so viele die csu wählen



najaaa wir wollten ja nur ein wenig sticheln und nicht sämtliche Witze über Bayern auspacken^^


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> najaaa wir wollten ja nur ein wenig sticheln und nicht sämtliche Witze über Bayern auspacken^^


witze? das sind doch knall harte fakten xD


----------



## vollmi (13. Juli 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> wenn es nicht so traurig wäre müsste man sich kaputt lachen über soviel Idiotie...da fällt mir nur ein Wort zu ein:Schildbürgerstreich...
> was kommt als nächstes?Ausgehverbot in der Zeit zwischen 1 Uhr und 6 Uhr, weil es die Polizei nicht schafft den Dönerkonsum in der Zeit zu unterbinden????



Dafür ist ja nicht die Polizei zuständig, sondern die Blockwarte dies nicht zum Polizist geschafft haben (aka. Ordnungsamt) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die kümmern sich um die vielen Verbote wie Essen draussen in der Nacht, Radfahrer in der Fussgängerzone, Hunde ohne Leine, Poppen auf dem Parkplatz im Auto etc.
Dauert nimmer lange dann kriegen sie die Schiesserlaubnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG René


----------



## Wizzle (13. Juli 2009)

Die Csu ist wohl eine der dämlichsten Parteien die es gibt,die verscheißen es sich mit allem und jedem was unter 60 ist, nur die Extremen(links und rechts) können noch mehr politischen Dünger produzieren als die.


Was die Bayern immer dazu bewegt die zu wählen..... (n Münchener Kumpel meinte mal falscher Bayrischer Stolz auf den Freistaat und die Csu als angebliche Staatspartei)


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juli 2009)

Was teilweise verordnet wird, da kann man wirklich nur noch schmunzeln. Dafür bräuchte ein Gag-Schreiber Monate, um überhaupt erst mal auf so eine Idee zu kommen.


----------



## DanB (14. Juli 2009)

Das dümmste an der ganzen Sache ist ja einfach nur, dass sie es anscheinend machen um die Maximilianstraße von den ganzen feiernden Leuten zu "säubern".
Aber was hat dies mit Essen zu tun? Wäre es da nicht viel sinnvoller einen Alkohol-Verbot zu erteilen oder mit mehr Mann present zu sein?

Ich finde die Bayern generell eh ein bisschen komisch in Sachen Politik, war da auch nicht einmal das Thema, dass die Bayern sich von Deutschland abnarbeln wollten oder ist das nur ein Gerücht.?

Ich denke man sollte sich darüber aber auch nicht alzu sehr den Kopf zerbrechen, immerhin ist es ja die Politik, was erwartet man da!?
Doch nicht etwa (nur) sinnvolles.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juli 2009)

DanB schrieb:


> blablabla


das mit dem abnabeln von deutschland ist die Bayernpartei


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juli 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Dauert nimmer lange dann kriegen sie die Schiesserlaubnis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich seh schon dne nächsten Zeitungsartikel:
Augsburg.Zu einem dramatischen Zwischenfall kam es in der Nacht vom 15.07. vor einem Dönerladen in der bayrischen Stadt Augsburg.Der 27-jährige Holger E. wurde Opfer des "Dönerverbotes", einer Verordnung, die bei den Einwohnern der Stadt für Aufregung gesorgt hatte.
Nachdem Holger E. sich gegen 02.20 Uhr einen Döner in einem türkischen Restaurant bestellt hatte,wollte er diesen auf der Sitzbank gegenüber des Restaurants verzehren.
Sein Pech war, dass der 48-jährige Wolfgang S., Angestellter des Ordnungsamtes Augsburg, Zeuge dieses "Vergehens" wurde.Nachdem Wolfgang S. mehrfach Holger E. darauf angesprochen hatte den Döner bitte im Restaurant zu verzehren eskalierte die Situation, da der stark alkoholisierte Holger E. sich nicht überzeugen lassen wollte seinen Döner im Restaurant zu essen.
Es kam zu Handgreiflichkeiten und aus Notwehr zog Wolfgang S. seine Dienstwaffe und schoss drei mal auf Holger S.,welcher von einer der drei Kugeln, die aus nächster Nähe abgefeuert wurden, gestriffen wurde und verletzt zu Boden ging.
Ein weiterer Passant,der das Geschehen verfolgt hatte und der Kollege des Ordnungsamtangestellten wurden von den anderen beiden Kugeln getroffen.
Die anschliessend informierten Rettungssanitäter sprachen von einem "Schlachtfeld", als sie den Tatort erreichten.
Wolfgang S., der unter Schock stand, wollte sich nicht weiter zu der Tat äussern. Er wiederholte ständig nur den Satz."Er wollte seinen Döner nicht im Laden essen"...


----------



## vollmi (15. Juli 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Wolfgang S., der unter Schock stand, wollte sich nicht weiter zu der Tat äussern. Er wiederholte ständig nur den Satz."Er wollte seinen Döner nicht im Laden essen"...



Tja überall die Dön kaida. Gerade noch einen Terrorangriff abgewehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (15. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Absolute Mehrheit von 1970 bis 2008 .. hm .. *grübel*
> Naja, vielleicht kann ich ja Hoffnung setzen, dass es besser wird.


Irgendwie hab ich das gefühl du reduzierst Bayern nur auf CSU.
Auserdem wiso ständig "Ihr" wählt CSU/CDU, erklär mal wiso du dich da rausnimmst?



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Sein Weltbild? Ich würd mal sagen das Weltbild von allen Deutschen ausserhalb von Bayern!
> 
> Oder wie wollt ihr uns erklären warum es Stoiber solange bei euch gab?
> 
> ...


Naja es ist nicht unüblich Schubladendenken als Weltbild zu bezeichnen *hust*

Aber hier paar erklärungsversuche...
Er war der Herzensbrecher aller Jungwähler der generation 1950? O.o
Oder seine Direkte art wie er uns den Sachverhalt erklärt hat?
Weil wir Franken Beckstein nicht an der Macht in Bayern wollten?


----------



## claet (16. Juli 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich das gefühl du reduzierst Bayern nur auf CSU.
> Auserdem wiso ständig "Ihr" wählt CSU/CDU, erklär mal wiso du dich da rausnimmst?



Erstens reduziere ich Bayern nur auf die CSU, weil es nunmal Fakt ist, dass die CSU seit Jahrzehnten von den Bayern mit einer absoluten Mehrheit gewählt wurde (wurde(!!), die aktuelle Entwicklung ist mir bewusst).

Zweitens darfst du einmal raten, warum ich mich da rausnehme. Ich wähle nicht nur eine andere Partei, ich bin auch lokalpolitisch in einer anderen Partei und in einem Parlament tätig (möchte jetzt nicht zu genau werden).


----------



## Pente (16. Juli 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Wir armen Augsburger müssen leiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Richtig wir haben's nicht leicht. Aber irgend einen Nachteil muss man ja haben, wenn man schon in der Stadt mit den meisten Feiertagen wohnt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Juli 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> Naja es ist nicht unüblich Schubladendenken als Weltbild zu bezeichnen *hust*



Naja in einem Thread der mich an die Geschichten der Schildbürger erinnert gelingt es mir einfach nicht, das Thema irgendwo ernst zu nehmen!

Und übrigens: Bayern gehts in meiner Schublade recht gut! oO


----------



## Pymonte (16. Juli 2009)

Solche Eskapaden gabs schon öfter. In einer italienischen Gemeinde sollte der Döner auch verboten werden, damit dort mehr inländische Kost von Touris und den Einwohnern gekauft wird.
Auch in Weimar wurde die Thüringer Rostbratwurst auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt verboten... weil Weimar ja die Kulturstadt Deutschlands war. Tja, ein leerer Weihnachtsmarkt hat ihnen dann bewiesen, dass solche Aktionen total sinnlos sind.

Aber manche Leute leben eben etwas realitätsfern... leider können diese Leute dann auch manchmal noch etwas entscheiden.


----------



## MoK (16. Juli 2009)

hab das grade mal meinen elten erzählt...

die finden das durchaus legitim ^^ 

ich nich...

aber so is das halt beim generationen unterschied.....


----------



## Descartes (16. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Erstens reduziere ich Bayern nur auf die CSU, weil es nunmal Fakt ist, .....



Mir gefällt es ja auch net das, in Bayern die CSU gewählt werden vorallem nachdem was man zurzeit von denen liest,
aber wie schon gesagt die haben ihre stammwähler und wenn jetzt der rest net wählen geht ist das ein sieg für die.


----------



## skyline930 (16. Juli 2009)

> Die Verordnung ist Teil eines Maßnahmenpakets, mit dem Partyexzesse auf der Maximilianstraße bekämpft werden sollen.



Genial!

Egoshooter lösen Amokläufe aus, Döner macht Partylaune!

/vote 4 Gratisgeschenk zu jedem Döner: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

